# Halloween on Pandora



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

For those not aware, Pandora has 5 different Halloween stations, it's a great way to discover new music and also works great for party background music or haunt music if you don't put together your own playlist...

Just search by Genre and Halloween is listed
1) Halloween Party - traditional halloween tunes...
2) Family Halloween - traditional and kid friendly tunes
3) Spooky Symphonies - great classical music selections for Halloween
4) Ghostly Grooves - Alternative tunes...
5) Halloween Radio - not 100% sure, may be a mix of everything halloween related

You can also create artist based stations from Nox Arcana and Midnight Syndicate....


----------



## DJ John (Sep 24, 2010)

I haven't listened to Pandora in years, but I might tune in and check it out.


----------



## Sflcowboy78 (Oct 12, 2012)

Great info, Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

I hadn't even thought of using it for that. Thanks!!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I had my Halloween channel playing in my classroom while eating my lunch!


----------

